# 1938 train... Britain's oldest train stock?



## caravanman (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi Folks,

I was interested to see this short youtube video from the Isle of Wight here in the UK. 

Former (1938!) London Underground tube trains still in use today!

Click here for this recent video...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Aug 25, 2020)

Love the wood paneling. Of course, the seats have been refurbished. Do you think that those cars may have still been in use in the Tube as late as 1970? That was my first time in London, and there were still some very old trains on some of the lines.

Interesting that a few people appear to not be wearing masks.


----------



## caravanman (Aug 26, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> Love the wood paneling. Of course, the seats have been refurbished. Do you think that those cars may have still been in use in the Tube as late as 1970? That was my first time in London, and there were still some very old trains on some of the lines.
> Interesting that a few people appear to not be wearing masks.



I was thinking the same about the old tube trains, I am pretty sure these old cars were in use in the early 1970's. I remember they had wooden slatted floors, and a particular dusty odour. I have in mind a certain seat fabric that I associate with London Transport, but it seems they used quite a few different ones. The fabric shown is the one I remember. The tube train picture is of a refurbished 1938 train car, funny how one forgets the details, the wide armrests, the rounded hanging supports, even the tops of the windows opening. Pleased I remembered the slatted flooring. 




Folk are currently supposed to wear masks on public transport and when in shops in the UK, I can't recall exactly when the rules came in, they seem to chop and change advice frequently. We tend to not challenge folk who don't comply with such things, it seems to be younger people who won't wear masks easily. I think more and more people are wearing masks each day, but I don't use the bus or train, so can't be sure!


----------



## cirdan (Aug 26, 2020)

caravanman said:


> I was thinking the same about the old tube trains, I am pretty sure these old cars were in use in the early 1970's.



I think longer than that. The Bakerloo line being their last haunt where I believe you could still occassionally see one well into the 1980s.

Edit: Wikipedia says their last day in service was 19 May 1988.​


----------

